# 2013 turbo: anyone believe the boost gauge?



## RobinG (Mar 11, 2002)

I have a hard time believing the stock car will produce more then 20 PSI...


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

There was a thread about this a little while ago. The gauge is including the ambient air pressure of ~15psi. This is why the 0-15psi range is shaded out. The 15 marker is what any other guage would label 0. So basically, subtract 15 from all the numbers, which makes more sense. The whoah!-23psi-boost! turns into 8psi. 

GTarr


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

RobinG said:


> I have a hard time believing the stock car will produce more then 20 PSI...


 If I recall, it's actually showing absolute pressure instead of Boost Pressure. Subtract 14.7 from it and you're about right.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Unless you have the racing stripes on your car 
Than it it's pure 20psi 
Cause it's faaaassstttt


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> If I recall, it's actually showing absolute pressure instead of Boost Pressure. Subtract 14.7 from it and you're about right.


 This is correct

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## RobinG (Mar 11, 2002)

Ahhh. So is this demand boost or delivered boost?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Peak boost is 16 psi stock FYI. Stage I is about 18 psi, Stage II is about 19-20. 

Varies depending on the tuner.


----------

